# Good place



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

where is a good place to fish.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

any place that has fish!  no really i am wondering the same thing. just came from my vacation in fl and did well so i am ready to keep it going. where are the fish?


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

I been tied up at work for two months, so you i'm ready togo but know where togo. FL FISHERMAN what did you catch in FL?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

tony go to the fl board under my vacation trip post. too long of a story to repeat. caught a good bit of fish though.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

TonyG,

Are you looking for places to fish locally as in MD or DE? If so, head out to IRI or the DE coast. They are still catching stripers, trout, and blackfish now.


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks Sandcrab 

Yes i'm looking for some close more Md than DE. Where is IRI?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Check in the "Hotspots" under Delaware and you will find the article about the area.


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks Sandcrab


----------

